# Mothers intution - baby's sex (new)



## rollachick

Hi all this is a copy of laylashawn's thread seen she hasnt updated in months.

If i slack off can someone message me and ill either send you all the words, with guesses and results or ill pull my finger out and get back into it :)

I thought it would be fun to do our own study. We can guess our baby's gender. I'll post everyone's guess on the first page. We can update when time for our scans. It should be interesting to see how many of us are right!

Mama's Guess ~~~~~~~~ Scan/Birth Confirmed

New list 2015/2016 due babies

66% correct so far 12/18 :)

Amazonistaya ~ :pink:
Beautiful11 ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
BethMaassen ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Bevziibubble ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Bigbelly2 :blue: ~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
bombshellmom ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
BunNtheOven ~ :pink:
Buttercup84 ~ :pink: 
charlie_lael ~ :pink:
Cici_Di ~ :pink:
CRWx ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
donnarobinson ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Eleanor ace ~ :pink:
embeth ~ :blue:
Gemmaleanne23 ~ :pink::blue:
Heather.1987 ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
jessthemess ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
jjbubbles28 ~ :blue:
Kay0102 ~ :blue:
Kmr1763 ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
kspey ~ :blue:
Kuji ~ :pink: 
ladyV84 ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
lewood88 ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
LoraLoo~ :pink:
Nerdy ~ :pink:
pradabooties ~ :blue:
PrMomma81 ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
purelygemini ~ :blue:
Qmama79 ~ :pink:
rebeccalouise ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Rizzo Rizzie ~ :pink:
R0llachick ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
salamander91 ~ :pink:
Spudtastic ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
StrawBerry2 ~ :blue: ~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Sweety21 ~ :pink:
tattoomama87 ~ :blue:
Tesh23 ~ :pink: 
Thisismyyear ~ :pink:
Tripledagger3 ~ :blue:
xLilypopsx ~ :pink:
Zmzerbe ~ :pink: ~~~~~ :blue: :nope:

2013/2014 babies

Mother's intuition is 67% correct so far! 42/62

2Pups4Kids ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
4magpies ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
87BeautyQueen ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Ajd36 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Ancutza ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Asmcsm ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Babydustfairy ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Babylove x ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Bellababy ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Beneli ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
BigLegEmma ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink::thumbup:
Bookworm0901 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Bumpin2012 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
CantHrdlyWait ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Clairikins ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Clever.name ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Cooch ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Emalou90 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
FleurDeMai ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope: 
florence_ ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup: 
Foreign chick ~:blue: ~~~~~~~ :girl: :nope:
HBGirl ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Helzy ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Hopin4ABump ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Impatientwait ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Jenniferannex ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Jeslynn ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Kaedin ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Kimmy04 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Kno ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
LaylaShawn ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
LittleMinx ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
MaMaRed1012 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Medea1978 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Megloves ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
Melly Belly ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
MissyBee ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Missysj89 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Moonix13 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
MsGax ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Mummy2o ~:pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Nic18 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
OnyxSnowfall ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :nope:
PandaMao ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Perseids ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Phoenix333 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Pinkpassion ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Rikkitikki ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Rollachick ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Runawayface ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Sandyhen85 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Saranna80 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Strawberry2 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Suiteflower ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Sun ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Surprisepg ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Tdog ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Tealgiraffe ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Toffee87 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :blue: :nope:
Torsornin ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Twokiddos ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup: 
WDWjess ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:


----------



## rollachick

Ok so i havent added any of the newest guesses or results bit annoying to do on the tablet, will finish it off when we get our laptop back tomorrow :) please if you have rote a new guess or result on the last thread dont re write it on this one or i will get confused :) i will finish it soon :)


----------



## smirkle

Hi. I really don't know what my intuition is saying. I have had two boys already and desperately want this next one to be a girl, but i am fully expecting a boy, but this is down to me preparing myself so i don't get my hopes up!


----------



## Beneli

smirkle said:


> Hi. I really don't know what my intuition is saying. I have had two boys already and desperately want this next one to be a girl, but i am fully expecting a boy, but this is down to me preparing myself so i don't get my hopes up!

I totally know what you mean! My mother's inuition is completely clouded because I also have 2 boys and want a girl this time. I can't tell intuition from hope anymore!


----------



## jenniferannex

Edited post - didn't see you said don't re post results :)


----------



## Clever.Name

wohoo! can't wait to see the new results once you update! thanks for taking this on rollachick!


----------



## phoenix333

Hi, I am team yellow this time, due in around 5 weeks :happydance: My intuition is strongly saying boy even though I have no gender preference.

I never wrote on the previous post but this pregnancy has been so different to my DD's and I am so convinced we are having a boy I'd love to be added to this thread please to see if I get it right in the end :flower: x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Hi I would like to join please. My first born is a girl and I knew from the moment I found out I was pregnant! I'm only 8 weeks now but my instincts say boy for this one!


----------



## Jeslynn

im gut says Girl but i have 2 boys and this is our last so maybe its just hope that im wanting a girl??idk just feel so different then with my boys..i have had my panorama test done last week and should have results by next tuesday if not i have my gender scan on feb 4th


----------



## WDWJess

I had a vivid dream of me having a baby girl so I will say girl although my intuition really isn't saying anything yet! Think the dream was wishful thinking but I'd be blessed either way!


----------



## Megloves

I am feeling Boy

Weirdly though, my OH is *CONVINCED* that its a girl. Anyone else's OH feel strongly one way or another?


----------



## ajd36

stalking.......again


----------



## rollachick

Ok have done all the updates now i think. If ive missed anyone or have written it in wrong can you please repost your guesses/results so i can update it :)


----------



## Jeslynn

Megloves said:


> I am feeling Boy
> 
> Weirdly though, my OH is *CONVINCED* that its a girl. Anyone else's OH feel strongly one way or another?

yes my hubby says its another boy as we already have 2 and this is our last one, he says it just our luck..so we will see in about a week


----------



## Foreign Chick

Not sure if it's intuition or wishful thinking, 
but I'm feeling BOY
:flower:


----------



## MaMaRed1012

How fun! Hubby and I both strongly feel that baby is a little girl. :) We are having an elective gender scan in 3 days and hopefully baby will cooperate and we will know!


----------



## Naaxi

Not sure if it is intuition, but I feel this is another boy. I was right with my son, and hubby was very wrong haha. Got a ways to go before I find out for sure though hehe :)


----------



## kazine

Boy!

OH thinks boy too if you wanna add that!


----------



## twokiddos

I instantly thought this baby was a girl from pretty early on in the pregnancy. This preg has been totally different from all the others, 2 techs have confirmed girl but I'm still doubting them LOL This is also our last baby and after 3 boys, who wouldn't have some doubts. Another ultrasound a week from today... maybe I'll trust this one :haha:


----------



## florence_

im feeling im hving a boy find out on monday!! xx


----------



## Beneli

I really felt this one was a girl...and it's been confirmed girl!


----------



## PandaMao

Thanks for taking all the info and updating in a new thread. Definitely interesting to see how many have gotten it right so far.


----------



## MaMaRed1012

It's a boy. I was wrong. Lol.


----------



## LittleMinx

I think i'm having a boy :thumbup: Find out in 3 weeks! x


----------



## Katiie

I'm team yellow.

I think pink. Have done since day 1

My oh thinks blue but I think he secretly thinks girl.


----------



## toffee87

Glad to see the thread updated :) x


----------



## florence_

I felt boy! its a boy :) xx


----------



## Mangoes

I was totally wrong. Well, the entire time I wasn't sure. My husband thought it was a girl, but I kept having weird dreams. Before I knew I was pregnant, I had a dream that I was picking up some random baby boy out of a car seat. Then days later I found out that I was. Since then I had dreams about baby girl's, but one dream in which I saw a boy in a sonogram.

It's definitely a boy lol


----------



## kazine

Miscarrying :cry:

Please remove me from both lists :(


----------



## SRTBaby

With my DS my intuition told me a girl, I feel this might be a girl but i might be wrong again. 

So intuition says girl, i will find out end of next week.


----------



## MissyBee

I think I'm having a girl. Won't find out for another two months though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I think GIRL. Finding out in 10 days on 2/7


----------



## Jeslynn

i was for sure feeling like i was having a girl, but hubby was right and by my lab results i got today we are having another boy :cry: i still have my ultrasound on Tue so im hopeful that the 1% is a girl..we will see


----------



## rollachick

kazine said:


> Miscarrying :cry:
> 
> Please remove me from both lists :(

So sorry to hear that kazine :cry: 
hope you can get back here soon xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hubby thinks girl, I think a boy cause I want a girl so much lol


----------



## twokiddos

Mother's intuition was right on here. I've thought girl from the beginning and we confirmed it today that she's a SHE!!!


----------



## Megloves

OH was right, its a girl!


----------



## trying4girl2

I have a gut feeling that this one will be a girl!


----------



## Torsornin

I thought it was a girl (had dreams twice that it was a little girl) IT"S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D

Intuition was right!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mine was RIGHT! Girl~!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

My intuition is clearly crap - baby is a girl x


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

When I first found out I was pregnant, I initially thought it was a girl, but I realized I kept calling the baby a "he"! So my instinct shifted to boy since about 5 weeks pregnant, and my 20 week scan confirmed BOY! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Mine was more wishful thinking than intuition....

Having a baby Girl! was totally sure baby was a BOY :dohh:


----------



## phoenix333

I had my :yellow: baby 2 days ago....................................It was indeed a beautiful baby boy!

Mummy's intuition was spot on here :happydance: x


----------



## dream.angel

I have a feeling mine is a :blue:


----------



## kazine

I'm guessing girl this time! :D


----------



## kazine

Also my OH thinks boy!


----------



## lalalily

Strong feeling my :yellow: baby will be :blue:!


----------



## rollachick

kazine said:


> I'm guessing girl this time! :D

Your back so soon, congrates!!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Intuition was right here! &#9825; Scan clearly confirmed we are having a BOY!!  Dad is very happy amd proud as he was also convinced it's a boy.


----------



## toffee87

My intuition was wrong, we're having a boy haha x


----------



## lilbonfire

I definitely thought boy! My dreams were boy, this pregnancy is the complete opposite of being pregnant with my daughter, I pictured our little boy, was almost buying boy items bc I was so sure. Just found out this week that Dr thinks 90% sure lo is a girl from ultrasound, I was shocked!


----------



## MissyBee

It's a girl :) yay!


----------



## Jess29

I think I'm having a girl...


----------



## suiteflower

I was right! We are having a baby girl :)


----------



## Geegees

Oooo can I play?! My intuition says boy!


----------



## pinkribbon

My intuition says boy


----------



## odouglass

I am thinking girl ..... :)


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Can I be added??!! I have a ways to go until I find out but im strongly saying its a girl! I have had dreams of having a boy (which usually means the opposite and it did with my two boys) I used the Chinese gender chart which says girl and it was right with my two boys, this morning I even tried the baking soda test which pointed to girl! I have found a girls name but nothing interests me for a boys name! Ill be happy with a boy but I would be very shocked if it was!


----------



## vickyandchick

My instinct is boy, had several dreams of a baby boy too.
Only 5 weeks till we find out :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi Rollachick! Please update mine as well :) My intuition was CORRECT! :)

We had our 20 week scan today, and it's definitely 100% a beautiful baby BOY! &#9825;


----------



## SisterRose

Oh please can I be added! I think we're having another girl :pink:


----------



## kimmy04

I find out in 3 days so I can update then.. But my guess is GIRL!


----------



## WDWJess

Mine and DH instincts were both right looks like we're team pink


----------



## AllyTiel

I honestly think mothers intuition about gender is crap. Either all mothers have it or none do. I was totally convinced I was having a boy with my daughter, but nope. Big shock, but good surprise :) . You have a 50/50 chance either way lol so just because you happened to guess the right one is no more significant than winning a coin flip IMO.


----------



## babylove x

I was right this time as well team :blue: he's ALL BOY. I knew before I tested positive due to a dream and felt boy the whole way through. Same story with my dd !


----------



## kimmy04

Just had my gender scan and I was correct as well! Team pink for me.


----------



## rollachick

Have finally done an update. Still a positive result for correct guesses. Does anyone want to take this post over? Im almost due so prob wont be on here much once ive had my bub.


----------



## Tealgiraffe

I ended up being right! Team pink here!


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Everyone thought I was having a boy, got a bit annoying everyone giving their opinion, especially as I was convinced from the very beginning it was a girl.... Turns out we are having a girl! I wouldn't have been disappointed if it were a boy. :)


----------



## kazine

Finding out on Sunday :D!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh please add me I'm guessing pink! 
Have a gender guess section in my sig, we already have one boy.


----------



## vickyandchick

I was correct! Baby is a little boy:cloud9::blue:


----------



## kazine

kazine said:


> I'm guessing girl this time! :D

I was right woohoo!! At 4 weeks pregnant I was right :happydance:


----------



## OhMJH

I'm guessing girl! We find out on the second of July :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi :). Would you please add me as well. I particpated last year in the old original thread - and I was correct that time with BOY. 

I'm so happy you created another "Mothers intuition" thread! :flower:

I'm pregnant again, and I'm saying it's another BOY!! :happydance:
Thanks!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am guessing girl for me!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi can I join too please?! 
I have two boys and would love a girl so I do wonder if that is clouding my intuition, BUT I keep on thinking that this one is a girl!!!

Find out next month so I'll update then! X x


----------



## pradabooties

I'd like to be added please! 

I'm 17 weeks, finding out gender in less than 2 weeks now. Since day one I've had an extremely strong feeling that it's a boy - I haven't wondered about it being a girl for even a moment. This is my first though so will be very interesting to see if my intuition knows what it's doing! :haha: 

Would love your guesses too https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...-guess-based-bump-scan-symptoms-cravings.html


----------



## CRWx

It's a while until I find out by I'm guessing girl! :pink:

I keep accidentally saying 'she' in my head and thinking girl... I'll update when I know! xxx


----------



## rollachick

Good timing for everyone to start guessing again, ive just come back on here too :) have updated the first post with the new guesses in a new list down the bottom. Have also deleted all the names that never got back to say wat they actually had. 

Im guessing girl again, even tho this pregnancy feels different i still think its another girl :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

rollachick said:


> Good timing for everyone to start guessing again, ive just come back on here too :) have updated the first post with the new guesses in a new list down the bottom. Have also deleted all the names that never got back to say wat they actually had.
> 
> Im guessing girl again, even tho this pregnancy feels different i still think its another girl :)

Wow it's a happy coincidence then :happydance: Thanks so much for updating the list. So exciting! 

How far are you in your pregnancy? Xxx. Ahhh just read your ticker - 12 weeks! Awesome:)


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh! I'll join in as well. For myself, I am guessing girl! We will find out in a week!


----------



## rollachick

StrawBerry2 said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> Good timing for everyone to start guessing again, ive just come back on here too :) have updated the first post with the new guesses in a new list down the bottom. Have also deleted all the names that never got back to say wat they actually had.
> 
> Im guessing girl again, even tho this pregnancy feels different i still think its another girl :)
> 
> Wow it's a happy coincidence then :happydance: Thanks so much for updating the list. So exciting!
> 
> How far are you in your pregnancy? Xxx. Ahhh just read your ticker - 12 weeks! Awesome:)Click to expand...

My tickers bout a week out, im about 11 and a half weeks but gona wait for my next scan in a week and a half till i update it :)


----------



## jessthemess

Hi! Can I join? I'm guessing a girl. I have thought since I was dating my husband that likely we would only have boys because my husband's family is only sons for four generations, even his grandfather was one of 7 boys. So I've just always thought I would have boys. But then about 8 weeks I just had this overwhelming feeling it was a girl :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'm having another boy 
I do think a girl bt I think that's wishful thinking so going with boy


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm 12 weeks. My gut instinct is girl. We will find out at 16 weeks


----------



## Sweety21

Hi,
Can I join too? I have a little girl and I am only 3+6weeks pregnant. But, gut feeling is telling me it's another girl.


----------



## tattoomama87

I'm due January 2016 and my intuition is pointing to boy :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi. I'm guessing girl (but I really want another girl so it could also be clouded by that). I find out by scan in 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## Gemmaleanne23

Can I join?! :)
I'm due feb 4th with my twinnies! So should be mid January. Iv had a strong boy instinct since I got my bfp, after finding out it was twins not so sure. My gut since the 12 week scan is one boy one girl!
We already have two girls so we're praying one of these bubbas is blue, but I don't think my instincts are based on a subconscious want. I was right with my two girls but not so certain now the twin curveball has been thrown at us lol.
So I'm sticking with my boy girl feeling, find out sept 18th if I haven't caved in on an early gender scan before then! Xx


----------



## lewood88

Hey can i join :) my gut is telling me boy i was right with bith ny girls ill be surprised if im wrong lol i find out next wednesday x


----------



## rollachick

Have updated the front page :)


----------



## purelygemini

Hello can i please join? my instinct has told me since my bfp that it's a boy and my SO feels the same!


----------



## BethMaassen

BethMaassen said:


> Oh! I'll join in as well. For myself, I am guessing girl! We will find out in a week!

I was correct! We're expecting a girl!


----------



## embeth

Hello ;)

I'm due jan 21st with my 4th and last baby. My instinct very strongly tells me boy..my heart keeps saying girl and my head is no this is all boy. I have 3 boys and although a girl would be a dream for our last i know it's not going to happen. Gender scan in 4 days..


----------



## donnarobinson

I was right he's a boy &#128153; good luck for ur scan embeth really hope u get ur girl x


----------



## embeth

donnarobinson said:


> I was right he's a boy &#128153; good luck for ur scan embeth really hope u get ur girl x

Thanku xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm having a boy! :blue:


----------



## BethMaassen

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm having a boy! :blue:

OH my goodness! COngratulations.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you! Still in shock but so happy :D


----------



## lewood88

Hey I'm having a boy yay my mothers intuition was deffo right this time :D x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey, could I join please? I'm due 20th February 2016, and my gut feeling is that we'll have another girl! Everyone around me is saying boy, but we shall see.. :) x


----------



## Beautiful11

Hello I'd love to join! With my son my intuition was right! So this time around I'm feeling girl! We will find out on the 27th of August 2015' Baby is due 08/02/16 xxx


----------



## Gemmaleanne23

Just a quick message to say I caved in and booked an early gender scan so will find out on the 23rd! I'll be updating when I know! Eeee


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm guessing this one is a girl! Find out in a few weeks. :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## BethMaassen

lewood88 said:


> Hey I'm having a boy yay my mothers intuition was deffo right this time :D x

Congratulations!


----------



## salamander91

I'm guessing girl. Will hopefully have a private scan in October :)


----------



## kspey

I'm guessing boy and have an early ultrasound August 20th!


----------



## PrMomma81

My intuition is saying girl! I have 2 girls and two boys this one is keeping me on the fence! I have an early scan at 16 weeks on 8/21. We see!!!! &#128118;&#128522;:baby:


----------



## rollachick

Have updated the front list and moved the current guesses to the top of the post :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

yay, thank you for adding me onto the list! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Had an early ultrasound on 8/4 seen heartbeat it was 140 and baby bean. Due March 24th and will be finding out I'm guessing end of October - early November

My intuition with DD was correct.

I think this bub is a :blue: boy!!


----------



## jjbubbles28

Newly pregnant at 6 weeks. Predicting boy since I had an IUI :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. I'm just popping in with an update. My intuition said girl and today at our scan we found out we are having another little girl


----------



## rebeccalouise

Just to update, we're finding out 30th August! :D So I will let you know then. X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Buttercup84

I think my baby on the way is a girl. I have 2 girls already. Not sure if it's truly my intuition though or just refusing to believe I might possibly get my boy after 2 girls ;)


----------



## bigbelly2

I have a 13 year old daughter and a 7 year old son, but this is my husbands first.... My daughter was a dream great pregnancy, birth and really chilled out, my son I had SEVERE pre eclampsia started at around 20 weeks do he was prem, awful pregnancy and labour, problems problems problems and he's an absolute monkey.... Therefor, I really would like another girl but my gut is saying I'm having a boy... I'm so scared that history will repeat itself but as long as we are both healthy I will be happy. 
My husband wants to find out but I'm really not sure, I'm genuinely convinced I'm having a boy and when I get told I'm worried about my reaction purely because of fear... Do I sound crazy? 
H xx


----------



## bigbelly2

kspey said:


> I'm guessing boy and have an early ultrasound August 20th!

Did u find out yesterday? 
H x


----------



## PrMomma81

Scan today said girl!!! Go back in 4weeks for another scan


----------



## Amazonistaya

i feel that i'm having a girl. But everyone else in a gender prediction section think it's a boy-) I will let you know in 5-6 weeks!


----------



## zmzerbe

I feel like this baby is a :pink: It feels so different than my pregnancy with my son. With him I knew it was a boy to the point where we never even picked out a girl's name until right before the gender scan. 

I hope I'm not jinxing myself though because I REALLY want a girl, and everyone around me is saying it will be another boy.


----------



## Beautiful11

We found out yesterday that were having a baby BOY! so I was wrong this time!! xx


----------



## BunNtheOven

I definitely think I'm having a girl! 

I will find out on Sept 28th.


----------



## KandyKinz

My intuition was right for my first three and I'm feeling pretty confident about #4 :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

We found out today that we're team :pink:, I was right! :D


----------



## xLilypopsx

Can I be added please me and hubby think pink we have a while till we find out tho &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Thisismyyear

Can I join please? I was right last time with my son and I think it's a girl this time. We will hopefully find out on 16 October.


----------



## kmr1763

Just wanted to say that I thought FOR SURE this one was a boy. BUT IT'S A GIRL!!! So my intuition ego has just taken a hit. Lol!


----------



## charlie_lael

Find out in a couple weeks!


----------



## ladyV84

I meant to update to say I thought girl and....it is a girl! Woohoo!


----------



## bigbelly2

I will find out hopefully oct 13th, I'm still thinking boy my friends think a girl lol
H xx


----------



## Tripledagger3

It's still early for me but I have pretty good intuition and mine is telling me that this one is a boy. I'm happy with either though!


----------



## charlie_lael

We find out Monday!


----------



## jessthemess

And it's a... Girl! My intuition was right :)


----------



## Nerdy

Would LOVE to join!!!

Intuition says girl. DH thinks girl. Best friend thinks girl. Chinese Gender says girl. Haven't peed on baking soda and everything I've eyeballed from Ramzi says girl (waiting to hear from the ladies on here too) so yes. I'm gonna go with Girl, we're due March 2016, will be having a scan hopefully between 15 - 16 weeks for gender which will be super soon!


----------



## Qmama79

I'm thinking GIRL. The few friends who know all say GIRL as well. I'll find out in 2 weeks! Very excited. We were team yellow last time, but want an early first surprise this time as we've gone through some 1st tri issues.


----------



## CRWx

CRWx said:


> It's a while until I find out by I'm guessing girl! :pink:
> 
> I keep accidentally saying 'she' in my head and thinking girl... I'll update when I know! xxx

I was right! I'm having a little girl :happydance:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm team yellow, I feel like I'm having a girl but my intuition was wrong with my two older children so that makes me think this one is most likely a boy :haha:


----------



## StrawBerry2

I'm afraid I haven't done the "mothers intuition" statistics any favours lol . I thought it would be another BOY (I got it right last time:)), but we are having a GIRL! Yayyy! So happy. A little sister for my one year old boy :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Please add me :flower: 

We are team yellow but from the time I saw the positive pregnancy test I just had an overwhelming feeling it's gonna be a girl!

For the past few years every dream I have had about a baby has always been a boy. The cycle before I conceived was the first time ever I dreamt of a girl.

Interesting to see how good mother's intuition is! Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## zmzerbe

DH Thinks girl, My brain thinks Boy and my Heart says Girl. I have been constantly dreaming about a little girl, haven't had a single boy dream, can't stop hoping for a girl, but the logical part of me says it's going to be another boy. We shall see in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Nerdy

Since this thread has pretty much been abandoned by the original poster, is there anyone who would object to me re-starting it and adding the ladies who need added and updated?


----------



## Tesh23

No objections here


----------



## zmzerbe

That sounds like a great Idea!


----------



## bigbelly2

I thought boy from day 1 and gender scan has conf boy!
H xx


----------



## Kay0102

Very strong boy feelings and dreams since day 1. Find out 31st Oct! Although surprise pink would be lovely! X


----------



## Nerdy

Alright ladies, stand by for a thread update here shortly! Just need to code everything and start skimming posts to see where Rollachic left off!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

I have two boys already and i have a feeling/hope this will finally be my girl!


----------



## Cici_Di

I have 2 boys already and I'm guessing/praying for a girl. I feel so different this time.


----------



## bigbelly2

I guessed boy from day one, our gender scan confirmed boy
H xx


----------



## Kuji

First baby here but I have a strong feeling it's a girl! Fx I'm right! :D


----------



## bombshellmom

I was wrong....I'm never wrong


We are team :pink:


----------



## rollachick

Sorry i havent updated in a while, i never got a notification that people had commented!!! Will do all the updates results once dd gets to sleep!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Found out it's a little boy! :blue: :blue: :blue: 
Can't say I'm shocked.


----------



## rollachick

.


----------



## rollachick

Oh didnt see Nerdy had already started the new post. Please everyone go over to her post and do your results there :)

Link is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...tuition-babys-sex-new-updated-10-19-15-a.html


----------



## salamander91

salamander91 said:


> I'm guessing girl. Will hopefully have a private scan in October :)

I was right. We're team pink!!


----------

